# Don't miss the J&L Aquatics 2 day Boxing Day Sale on now.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey,
In my opinion these are the best deals of the year and therefore I use the opportunity to stock up on my media and other supplies.

They also have ridiculous prices on equipment such as the following:

Eheim Ecco 2232 Canister Filter $90.57
Eheim Ecco 2234 Canister Filter $106.38
Eheim Ecco 2236 Canister Filter $119.81
Eheim Professional 3 - 2071 Canister Filter $161.46
Eheim Professional 3 - 2073 Canister Filter $189.51
Eheim Professional 3 - 2075 Canister Filter $212.46
Eheim Professional 3 Electronic 2074 Canister Filter $293.21
Eheim Professional 3 Electronic 2076 Canister Filter $310.21
Eheim Professional 3 Electronic 2078 Canister Filter $339.96
Eheim Professional 3 2080 Canister Filter $348.46

Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Filstar XP1 Power Filter $87.89
Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Filstar XP2 Power Filter $111.83
Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Filstar XP3 Power Filter $134.06
Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Filstar XP4 Power Filter $176.81

Marineland Double Bright LED Light Fixture (18-24 Inch) $76.46
Marineland Double Bright LED Light Fixture (24-36 Inch) $103.46
Marineland Double Bright LED Light Fixture (36-48 Inch) $143.96
Marineland Reef Bright LED Light Fixture (18-24 Inch) $161.96
Marineland Reef Bright LED Light Fixture (24-36 Inch) $242.96

Jager 25 Watt Aquarium Heater (Eheim) $19.68
Jager 50 Watt Aquarium Heater (Eheim) $19.68
Jager 75 Watt Aquarium Heater (Eheim) $19.68
Jager 100 Watt Aquarium Heater (Eheim) $21.80
Jager 125 Watt Aquarium Heater (Eheim) $22.48
Jager 150 Watt Aquarium Heater (Eheim) $22.91
Jager 200 Watt Aquarium Heater (Eheim) $25.63
Jager 250 Watt Aquarium Heater (Eheim) $25.63
Jager 300 Watt Aquarium Heater (Eheim) $26.05

http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/mainpage.php


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

My better half picked up a eheim 2074e from them today, She told me I wasnt getting anything under the tree this year and I had to wait till boxing day. I figured it was a huge tv but this is even better.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

free shipping over $100 purchase, does it mean it will ship to Toronto for free too? (I tried called them, but no answer)



Big Als sell Eheim pro 3 2075 @ $250


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

the 300w heater is tempting


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> free shipping over $100 purchase, does it mean it will ship to Toronto for free too? (I tried called them, but no answer)
> 
> 
> 
> Big Als sell Eheim pro 3 2075 @ $250


Yes Alex I order from them every year and the shipping is free.
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh those jager heaters are tempting...


----------

